# FreeBSD 9.0 install, missing entries in rc.conf



## alexx (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

It's been a while since I installed FreeBSD from scratch, but yesterday I started assembling a new machine, and did a clean install of 9.0-RELEASE. After getting familiar with a new installer, everything went quite well: partition, post configuration, etc. Rebooted, all seemed to be OK.

However, this morning I looked in rc.conf, and to my surprise I discovered that there are no entries for the network interface, nor sshd or powerd. Although I have enabled those services in the post configuration step. Is the way sshd/powerd are started changed in 9.0?

With respect to the network interface: although there is no entry in rc.conf, the machine happily acquires an IP through DHCP Can can this be? Some new fancy automagic behavior?

Thanks!

Alex.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 14, 2012)

rc.conf in FreeBSD 9 works the same as before.  Show the contents you see.  Maybe it is the memory-based /etc that would be provided when booting the install CD?


----------



## alexx (Jun 14, 2012)

I've done install from USB stick. Are you saying that it could have written rc.conf to USB stick instead of hard drive?

I'll post contents of rc.conf when I'm back at home.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 14, 2012)

alexx said:
			
		

> I've done install from USB stick.
> Are you saying that it could have written rc.conf to USB stick instead of harddrive?



No, just that when using the installer shell or live CD mode, /etc/rc.conf is the installer's, not the new one on the installed system.


----------



## alexx (Jun 14, 2012)

rc.conf contains:


```
hostname="something"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
```

so the "DHCP" statement I've missed when I looked at the file this morning. Still, SSH an*d* powerd are missing, although I have certainly selected them in the installer.

And another question: why is /etc/fstab contains path to devices as ada0p2, etc., instead of labels that I entered during installation?

Thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 14, 2012)

Format your posts, alexx.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 14, 2012)

alexx said:
			
		

> rc.conf contains:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Don't know why those entries are not in there, but that's a different problem.  rc.conf is the right place to enable them.



> And another question: why is /etc/fstab contains path to devices as ada0p2, etc., instead of labels that I entered during installation?



Good question.  Likely because bsdinstall(8) just doesn't use the labels, even though it should.  Please enter a PR.


----------



## alexx (Jun 15, 2012)

Done: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=169077


----------

